# Mini-T batteries Question



## OhioBuckeye (Dec 30, 2006)

At what amps can these little battery packs be charged. What is recommended 2 or 4 Amps? They are 1100's.

Thanks


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

two amps Buckeye,and sorry about that game


----------



## OhioBuckeye (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Just curious what is the negative of using 4 amps? Will it overheat the batteries?

Yea that game hurt. Florida would of won that game no matter how many times it was replayed so we just have to take our marbles and go home. The SEC must of been a rough conference


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Yes 4 amp would get them pretty warm and you do not want that,it would be almost as much heat as Smith was getting from that Florida D line!!


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

at 4 amps your battery pack will blow up.... i charge mine on 1.6 amps ...


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah , what spy hunter said, I charge my 1200s @ 1.6 and 1400s @2.0


----------

